# Aeropress



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just sent for an aeropress, are there any tips, tricks or techniques that a new user should be aware of to get the best out of it from the start.

I dont want to waste loads of coffee trying to get it right if there is a little trick to brewing that I dont know.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would look at Steve from Has Bean's brewing guide, link below or on forum main page

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/a-brewing-guide-episode-1-aeropress

So far I have not had a bad cup of coffee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Aeropress is a really good brewing method, and can bring out the subtle flavours in the cup

Its surprisingly clean too

Try this link to brewmethods.com for some other videos too


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My method is very simple and has recently been yielding consistently good cups:

- Invert the aeropress and have the rubber bit of the plunger at number 4 (ie an inch or so inside the brew 'chamber')

- Put the filter paper in the aeropress cap and rinse it with boiling water

- I found that about 1 1/4 aeropress scoops of most beans is somewhere between 15 and 20g of coffee so that's what I go for.

- Grind the beans, I go for coarse sand in texture which might be a bit coarser than some people use.

- empty into the chamber (as the aeropress is inverted the ground coffee will be sitting on the rubber bit of the plunger)

- I use water 30s off the boil from the kettle, it definitely (in my experience) shouldn't still be bubbling. Pour in circles to wet all the grinds and fill up to 1cm or so from the top.

- Stir with the aeropress stirrer for about 10s (I don't count). I go in circles and try and get a bit of a vortex, I guess you would call it a vigorous stir, but don't spill it!

- Wait 10-15 seconds (during which you should be screwing on the cap and filter) then invert and plunge. Leaving it too long makes the coffee a bit bitter I think.

- Fill your cup up with hot water from the kettle (I don't reboil it).

With this method I've been getting some really sweet fruity flavours from my current beans which are the Nicaragua Santa Guadalupe Pacamara from Hasbean


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for all your comments I now have renewed confidence

Ian


----------

